# Ballet is not for boys so sad, wwyd?



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

My ds loves his ballet class, it was kinda flukey they had advertised a preschool dance class, and the aupair was taking him, so when she told me they had girls in tutus...I thought the parents were being cutsie.... So I went to see his class today ........

Its a 100% ballet class a sea of pink tutus, pink shoes, pink pink pink
and he's the only boy.
DS loves it - loves it.
Teacher says he's a natural and he's got some moves down and follows well.

But he got very sad in his class today, wanted to go home that ballet is not for boys and he doesn't belong. I tried to tell him not to let those girls push him out of doing something he really loves. DH said if you don't want to go you don't have to, but I don't think thats the lesson here. I've always said my kids can take any lessons they want within reason, but would never push a kid to stay in lessons of something they hated. But he really loves dancing and loves his dance class...

Anyone got any suggestions for showing him he has a place there?
Should I point out to the teacher if the girls comment?
Or should I just make him a funky black ballet outfit with flames matching shoes and rent some masculine ballet videos? Find him a big boy ballet dude?

I think ballet is for boys hockey is for girls.
And how do I get adults who should be aware that making comments regarding sexual orientation and dance in front of a three year old boy is WRONG?

How do I know if he falls out of love with his dancing classes for real or just feels pushed out?


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Talk to the dance studio owner and instructor and have them introduce your son to any other boys who are taking classes there. Also, I think the instructor of the class should have a talk to all the other girls in that class and tell them that they are plain wrong if they think ballet is not for boys. The cutest recitals are the ones that have boys in them. Who is going to lift the girls in the air (when they get old enough) if not the boys?

Watch some ballets on TV and show your son that indeed, there are men in every single one of them, there have to be men in every one.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I dunno, but I was thinking something similiar the other day... And I think the rocking ballet outfit sounds cool, and a dude ballet dancer/mentor sounds good to me also!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

The dance studio in my town won't even take boys! Both my boys love to watch ballet on TV and they will dance around when it is on. It's so stinking cute. Even my almost 2 year old does it.

I'm sorry your son has been hurt and feels he doesn't belong. Definately talk to the teacher and show him other male dancers.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Its so sad I thought my days of running after a bus driver who is female to show my dd that see women do drive buses was done...now I am hunting down male dancers!

I've been looking for websites of schools that might have more males kicking around...sadly its fairy tutu hell all about pagents, recitals...I think I will do a few phonecalls tomorrow and find a school with more than one boy in a class.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

rent Billy Elliot


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

If the ballet classes don't work out because DS doesn't want to continue, maybe there is another type of dance he would be interested in such as tap or jazz? It might be easier to find other classes with more boys in them in those types of dance and then your son could still be dancing. I personally hope all my kids (boys and girls) will be interested in dance... I love it but have no moves


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

Ouch! it's a brittish movie that I love and can't remember the whole name of, Billy something?? There's also a lovely book called "Thursday's Children" By rumer gooden. Definitely for older kids, but maybe something you could read to ds? I think it's saad that a boy who loves dance would get mistreated for it.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Perfect I had so forgotten about that movie!!!
Ds is a big movie buff!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

I love it but have no moves
me too I still polka (raised in a german community







going to myself
one two three one two three...


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

lol not sure if it was a compliment but the ballet teacher assumed I had been a dancer.... maybe it was the bun or the fact my little man was in ballet...


----------



## Bernie (May 5, 2004)

I think the flame outfit is a killer idea! Our ballet class is mostly girls, but we do have 2 boys. I also thought it a little strange that all the little girls were in uniform (pink leotard and white tights) but the boys were a little left out in the cold. When they are young like that, dressing up is a really big part of it. Let's face it, dressing up can also be a big thrill to an adult!







I still love costume parties!

I am glad you brought this subject up. I am going to voice my opinion to our dance teacher and see what we can do to create a "uniform", so to speak, for the boys in her classes.

Good luck, and I would love to see a pic if you do the outfit!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I would make a good outfit that he loves, and I would rent/borrow from the library Baryshnikov videos. Talk about a man who can make ballet seem coool!!! And he is a real guy, who really made a living at it and who clearly loved it. And there is a lot of solo stuff that he did...so he can see ballet without the girls in tutus! Might be good for him.









I mean look at him!!!








http://www.masters-of-photography.co...aryshnikov.jpg


----------



## OneofEach (May 4, 2004)

My 4yo ds is in a dance class along with my 3 yo dd and several other little girls. Often times he is the only boy but he doesn't seem to mind. I think the dress code helps. The girls are are suppose to wear a black leotard and the boys wear a white tee shirt with black shorts. Sometimes the girls wear other colors, not often and NEVER a tutu. I would see if the teachers are willing to enforce a dress code. What do they do for the girls who can't afford a fancy outfit? But if they are not willing to do it then I agree with putting together a fancy outfit for your ds.

Sometimes I think the stereotypes for boys are more difficult to break down than those of girls. Our dance studio has a great picture of several young boys in football uniforms listening a fellow football player while he plays the violin. It's an ad I've seen before that says "Celebrate the Entire Boy," or something close to that. That's the message I am trying to reinforce.


----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)

We're up against this too. DS really wants to start ballet classes but has been put of because he thinks he'll be the only boy there. Juts gettign him there is tough but he looooves Angelina Ballerina and practices his dance moves all the time and says he'll be a ballet dancer when he grows up.

I thought of getting Billy Elliot but that's actually quite a disturbing film for young kids; I would have to highly edit it! Just the dance scenes are good. Aww I love that film.

And yes Baryshnikov, what a great idea!


----------



## psyche (Apr 6, 2005)

This book (_Max_) was one of my favorites as a child.


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

If ballet isn't for boys, then how come I can think of at least five famous premier danseurs* and not one premiere danseuse.

*male version of "ballerina".


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

I would do some searching...in our area one of the major banks sponsors boys in dance. This is the programme here (this school is so awesome! they also have a danceability program for those with physical disabilities):

http://www.theschoolofdance.ca/2005w...ases.html#CIBC

It's great because the sponsorship is 100% so boys don't have any tuition. It's our city's best kept secret.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

When my older daughters were taking ballet, the dance teacher offered to teach boys for free!!!

db


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

As someone who grew up dancing and did dance professionally for many years, I remember how great it was when a boy would join us. Such a different chemistry on stage! Oh, well, I'm not helping...just reminiscing. I second finding male dancers in videos or elsewhere. Do you live in a place that has a local ballet company? If so, take your son.


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

I was just thinking about this yesterday because DS loves ballet. DD took ballet last year at age three (she didn't want to take it this year) and it was all girls, but the basic outfit for girls was a pink or black leotard with pink or nude tights, and they were allowed to wear "skirts" with their leotard one day a month - no tutus. there was a dress code for boys too, but there were no boys in her class.

The teacher would have gladly accepted boys.

We have many dance studios for kids around here. maybe there are some other ones around that have boys enrolled or are more "boy-friendly"?

I love the idea of a PP who said to make a costume for him. What a great idea!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

As the mother of boy/girl twins, one of whom is in ballet class, in my opinion, of course ballet is for boys (and girls), BUT... it sounds like this class most definitely isn't. I think some ballet classes especially for the preschool set are basically filled with little girls in frothy confections prancing around pretending to be princesses. If your boy is comfortable with that, fab. But if he's not then I think it would be better to look for a class designed for mixed gender or a class just for boys.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

When I was taking ballet, we LOVED it when we had a boy in class. We were highschool age though. We also had a man who sometimes performed with the company at our annual "concert" performances.

My "baby" brother came along with me when I was assistant teacher for a "creative movement" (preschool ballet) class. He was 3-4 and he loved it. He got to run around and move, and have a blast. When it was "recital" time and all the little girls got their pink tutus (They only wore leotards in class, tutus are for performances) my mom made him a special suit with a sparkly vest.

He's not into ballet anymore, but I think it was great that he took those classes.

The same school also had a little boy in the tap class, and for recital they did "Aladdin" and the girls were genies, and the boy was Aladdin. It was unbelievably cute!

The studio owner liked me a lot, and she used to let me borrow any of her books I wanted. Some of my favorites were biographies of George Balanchine, and OH shoot the name just slipped my mind. Placenta brain! Eddie Something... he was the guy who George Balanchine created "The Prodigal Son" role for.

My first little "crush" when I was maybe 7 yo was on Mikhail Baryshnikov when I saw him on PBS in The Nutcracker.

Ballet just would NOT be any fun without the amazing and talented guys who work hard and dance their hearts out.

Kathryn


----------



## Peepsqueak (Jul 5, 2005)

My male chauvinist husband said he did not want our boys taking ballet....I was sooo upset. Anyway, they will have to learn from tapes or just on tv because in our culture (African American) it just ain't cool for dudes to do ballet....sickening....

I would definately expose the boys to Europeans who do ballet and avoid American influence. Russians and the French are real good about including males in ballet....after all we do need males in ballet to lift the women right?

We have a real problem with sexual identity still in this country.....







:


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

get some angelina balleria videos. Oneof the main characters is a boy and then they cut to a live class which includes a boy.

Our dress code was leotard, skrt and tights (although my dd was excused from tights because of sensory issues. She could get through a preformance but not a class.)
perhaps find somewhere witha decided dress code. Oneo f the better school here (ok its the best but not the most hoity toity by any means, I think it is at the bottom of the fee scale also, bonus) has a basic leotard that everyone must wear (I believe boys and girls) and is color coded by class. They wear black tights with it. girls wear pink slippers, boys wear black. end of discussion. no tutus, no skirts, hair is up without adornments. it is a dance class, not a preschool girl fufu parade (which while fun for the girls and perfectly fine if that is what you want but certainly not very inclusive of boys).


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

Dd's ballet school has a dress code, which I really like as it cuts down on the tutu contests. I highly recommend it.

That said, I think next year we will try to find her a class that is less girl-y. We have a great storybook called Rosie's First Ballet Class (or Slippers?) that has girls and boys in a ballet class, and I keep emphasizing to her that boys can do ballet too, but she just doesn't see any at her school. It's such a feminized environment, so much so that because her dad brings her she can't use the changeroom because there's only one for girls, and they get a stinky men's room instead - although I've suggested to him he just change her in the hall instead, and if they don't like it they can be a bit more welcoming to dads and boys. I think that if schools are really going to be open to more than girls and yummy mummies, there needs to be a natural expectation that they'll be there - something already in place about what they'll wear, a place to change, pictures on the walls of both sexes dancing, etc.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Peepsqueak... one of the coolest classes we had was when this guy showed up who had a performance coming up, and he needed extra classes to get back in shape after he'd been away for a while. The guy was actually a professional dancer with the Atlanta Ballet, and guess what, he was African-American. He was strong, handsome, and he could jump amazingly high. That was one of the most memorable classes!

(The other one was when we had a "master class" with a girl who had just moved here from Russia, and barely spoke any english. She was such a big deal in Russia that they made a MOVIE about her life that she starred in over there... wow!)

Kathryn


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2001)

Mikhail Baryshnikov *_swoon_*

Quote:

My male chauvinist husband said he did not want our boys taking ballet....I was sooo upset.
This is just so wrong. My "manly" dh took ballet and said it was great -- Never before did he have such great odds in a room full of beautiful women!


----------



## mirandahope (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky*

Watch some ballets on TV and show your son that indeed, there are men in every single one of them, there have to be men in every one.









I agree.

I remember when I took ballet as a 6 yo, there was one lone boy in the class, and at that age I thought it was strange. I remember, though, that the teacher spent time with just him sometimes, showing him how to do things , and I realized he was special. Then when I saw adults performing ballet, I saw the value in having that boy in our class (years later...).

I like your idea of an outfit that DS can wear, if that would make him feel more comfortable. I think anything that makes him feel more included: showing the class video of men and women in ballet; having him meet another boy in a class; etc would have value.

I also agree that there is some value in encouraging him to stay in the class rather than bow to peer pressure if he really loves it. This is a lesson we all face throughout our lives--how to do what we love even if people are telling us we shouldn't for some reason.

Good luck!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Rent White Nights and show him the dance scenes. I love Baryshnikov.


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

The movie "Center Stage" has male ballet dancers figure prominently in it, though the main character is a girl. For children though one might want to self edit the more sexual (all hetero I might add) parts of the film.

I think many of the pp are right that the problem may be that specific class and a different class that emphasizes costuming, etc. less and technique more might be more appropriate. There are definitely plenty of dance classes spewing out male dancers in this country-- there's no shortage of guys trying to get on Broadway or into major dance companies, be it ballet or otherwise.

I think my DS might like to dance-- when he's four or so I might look into a class and see how he likes it. Of course, that's between his hockey lessons which his Russian papa is much more keen on.







Although if DS got to a certain age and just said I like dancing more I think DH would let the hockey go-- he wouldn't worry about sexual orientation or anything like that, he's just not a ballet fan.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
Rent White Nights and show him the dance scenes. I love Baryshnikov.









:


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

my ds said this too and we told him that not only is ballet for boys and menbut ballet makes them amazingly strong and athletic and they can swing ballerinas around in the air. He quite liked that idea. I think it's wonderful that your ds is into it.


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Boys have a much better chance at a career in ballet, because there are soooooo many girls. I remember reading a book about a ballet school through the public school system in NYC, I forget the name but maybe some searching would find it. At any rate, it's almost more worth it to put boys in ballet classes because there is less competition later on. (And, have you seen the legs on those dancers? Oh my goodness.) It's also good training for sports.

About costumes, our ballet school has a dress code but they bring out the pink tutus at the end for the girls to wear. When there were boys in the class, they got to wear purple satin capes and be princes.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kim*
This is just so wrong. My "manly" dh took ballet and said it was great -- Never before did he have such great odds in a room full of beautiful women!

yeah - I knew a guy who took belly dancing lessons (worked in a machine shop, too; very manly profession). The local news interviewed him and wanted to know what the guys at work thought. He said something very clever about never having any trouble meeting girls, or if they were smart, they'd be where the girls are too, or something like that!

African dance is big in our community and at first I thought people would think it weird for white people to take it, but it turns out it's REAL big and all kinds of people take the classes.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Without boys there would be alot of famous ballets that couldn't be performed...who would lift the girls?

And I agree with the poster that said this class doesn't sound like it's for boys. A class for 3 year olds generally should be movement class, 3 year olds aren't exactly capable of learning official ballet moves. AND tutus? in a class of 3 year olds? Really, it's quite common for a class of 3 year olds to be a coloured bodysuit (usually they get to pick their own colour, but it must be some standard style) and NO tights, and barefeet. Boys would then wear black short or tights and a coloured t-shirt. As everyone gets older, tights and shoes are added and bodysuits have to be the same colour, boys will usually wear white t-shirts. I've danced with a professional ballet school and I've NEVER worn a tutu in a regular ballet class. Tutus are worn when practicing for a specific performance and of course during a performance, but not just for the fun of it. A tutu would be in the way while standing at the barre...


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

To those with PITB husbands: remind them that football legend Lynn Swann took ballet.

chat transcript

Quote:

Mr. Swann, you took ballet to help your game, correct? How much did it help?

Lynn Swann: I took several years of dance lessons that included ballet , tap and jazz. They helped a great deal with body control, balance, a sense of rhythm, and timing.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
A class for 3 year olds generally should be movement class, 3 year olds aren't exactly capable of learning official ballet moves. AND tutus? in a class of 3 year olds? Really,


Um, yeah. Here we have many movement classes for three y.o.'s and tutus are defintitely welcome because they FUN and dress-upy which is great for 3 y.o's.

If a boy is going to be serious about dance he can join a more serious ballet school which might be more in keeping with what you are talking about.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya44*
Um, yeah. Here we have many movement classes for three y.o.'s and tutus are defintitely welcome because they FUN and dress-upy which is great for 3 y.o's.

I am not sure if the "um, yeah" was because you were agreeing with part of my statement or if you were being sarcastic. If it was sarcasm, I am not sure of the purpose of it here? And if it wasn't, then my apologies for misinterpreting!

And yes you are likely correct that some parents and children would enjoy the freedom to have their child wear whatver they would like to dance class. Personally, I don't put my child in dance class for dress up. They are there to learn rhythm, balance, coordination, spacial relations with other children, and have fun. You don't need a tutu to have a good time at dance class.









Also, keeping a dress code simple means that some kids don't feel left out because their parents couldn't afford a tutu and keeps cost as a whole down for the parents. The end of the year performanc is a great time for a nice costume, and the kids can practice for several weeks before in the costumes so they get the feel of the costume. Actually the studio my DD is currently at, bring in flowy skirts, scarves etc. a few times during the year for the kids to use in ballet class. This way the teacher can keep an eye on their bodies and what they are doing throughout the year, but still gives the kids the opportunity to wear some fancy stuff throughout the year.

In the case of the OP, she might be better off finding a studio that has more of a simplistic dress code as the overkill of pink is potentially making her DS uncomfortable.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

How old is he?

I own a dance academy.







We have many male students ranging in age from 18months -adults.

http://www.thenextstepdanceacademy.c...toframeset.htm

Here are some pics of dance guys with their competition classes. There are three boys last year on our competition teams







My son Dominick is the shorter, fuller boy in the Ember class. He is on his 5th year now (started when he was 18 months) He absolutely LOVES it!

Maybe your son and Dom could be penpal?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
http://www.thenextstepdanceacademy.c...toframeset.htm

I love those caveman/woman costumes!! Awesome pics.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

I agree with the PP who said that you might want to enroll your DS in a different school. What most people don't realize is that *there are no certifications or requirements necessary to open a ballet/dance school*. My first "teacher" took 1 year of ballet and opened a school. She is still in business 20 years later and is still pronouncing the French terms wrong, teaching the steps completely wrong and putting her students at serious harm for early adult osteoarthritis due to putting them on pointe when they aren't ready and in used shoes from e-bay.

Best thing is to look for a school that is actually putting out professional dancers or even better one that has a professional company affiliation. First of all your DS will get proper training, secondly, there will be an acceptance of boys there. In a good ballet school, boys aren't looked at as unusual and there are often men that guest teach or teach full time etc. Associations with Dance Masters of America and other such organizations do not mean a teacher is good.

You could check out the parents book of ballet by Angela Whitehall for recommendations on finding a good school.


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy*
rent Billy Elliot

Or

http://www.danceworksonline.co.uk/si...aryshnikov.htm


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
I love those caveman/woman costumes!! Awesome pics.

Thanks









My MIL made the dino costumes for me. I designed them


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

That makes me so very sad. My ds was 4 when he did ballet, he wanted to quit because he was bored ( he now plays hockey














He did however want to do the recital and I told him that if he didn't go to class he could not go to the recital. He said he would stick it out until he did the show. His teacher and all the girls in his class were THRILLED to have him and he was also the only boy.

I also think you might want to find a school that has more boys in his age group. Take him to a professional ballet show if you can, or even rent the Nutcracker. Ballets cannot be performed without boys. Maybe if you don't want to switch schools you could even have the teacher make this kind of announcement, by saying something like " It is so lucky for us that John is in our class because all professional groups have boys in them". I also think the cool outfit sounds great








: to you poor boy. I am having similar issues with the whole gender thing with my other ds who is 5 and boys laughing at anything that reflects love. Good luck and tell your little guy to hang in there


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I agree with the pp that Billy Elliot is way too disturbing for a young kid.

But there's a movie called "The Children of Theatre Street" that came out years ago (my mother took me to see it in NYC when I was a kid) about kids at a Russian (I think) ballet school. It's narrated by Grace Kelly and shows the girls (and boys!) at their dance classes and studies and how dedicated they are to ballet. It made a big impression on me. It's probably on video or dvd now.


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

What about the movie Newsies? Not just ballet but many boys dancing?


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
I am not sure if the "um, yeah" was because you were agreeing with part of my statement or if you were being sarcastic. If it was sarcasm, I am not sure of the purpose of it here? And if it wasn't, then my apologies for misinterpreting!

And yes you are likely correct that some parents and children would enjoy the freedom to have their child wear whatver they would like to dance class. Personally, I don't put my child in dance class for dress up. They are there to learn rhythm, balance, coordination, spacial relations with other children, and have fun. You don't need a tutu to have a good time at dance class.









Also, keeping a dress code simple means that some kids don't feel left out because their parents couldn't afford a tutu and keeps cost as a whole down for the parents. The end of the year performanc is a great time for a nice costume, and the kids can practice for several weeks before in the costumes so they get the feel of the costume. Actually the studio my DD is currently at, bring in flowy skirts, scarves etc. a few times during the year for the kids to use in ballet class. This way the teacher can keep an eye on their bodies and what they are doing throughout the year, but still gives the kids the opportunity to wear some fancy stuff throughout the year.

In the case of the OP, she might be better off finding a studio that has more of a simplistic dress code as the overkill of pink is potentially making her DS uncomfortable.


My "um yeah" meant "what in the world is so strange about letting a three year old enjoy dress up at the same time as learning rythym balance and coordination." To me, at this age there is no reason to make them mutaully exclusive.

And the tutus my dd's wore to class were very, very, very cheap (like $5 or $6) so if you could afford the class, I don't think the tutu was in any way a financial obstacle for any child.

If you don't want your three year old to dress up at dance class that is your business, but I don't understand the hostitliy to it.

As for the OP, a dress upy class is obviously not going to be a good choice for a boy who is put off by it. He needs to find a class that is right for him.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya44*
My "um yeah" meant "what in the world is so strange about letting a three year old enjoy dress up at the same time as learning rythym balance and coordination." To me, at this age there is no reason to make them mutaully exclusive.

Oh no, I didn't say there way anything strange about enjoying dress up at the same time as everything else. I thought it was odd that a teacher would have that as a dress code for 3 year olds. I've been exposed to many dance class schools in several cities in Canada, via teaching/competitions etc. and it's just not something that I've seen here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya44*
If you don't want your three year old to dress up at dance class that is your business, but I don't understand the hostitliy to it.

It was surprise (due to the reasons listed above), NOT hostility.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya44*
As for the OP, a dress upy class is obviously not going to be a good choice for a boy who is put off by it. He needs to find a class that is right for him.

Yes that was my point exactly, we agree on that.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

My thread got moved and I just found it now:

Yep I will post it should be all done by Saturday night and looking for masculine shoes too! He's going to look like he fits in with style









Oneofeach:

Quote:

What do they do for the girls who can't afford a fancy outfit?
Prince lives a block down the street from me so affordability for most people isn't an issue.
*we rent....sigh

I was also thinking of finding some more modern ballet? any one know the names?
Isn't there a troupe out of NYC that does some nontutu interpretive stuff to funky music?

Quote:

Nicole LIsa:
It's great because the sponsorship is 100% so boys don't have any tuition. It's our city's best kept secret.
awesome! but they start at 7yrs old over three to go!

Quote:

Zoe:
Do you live in a place that has a local ballet company? If so, take your son.
yes I am in Toronto we have a great school he's young still for them but it might be good for him to see things.

Quote:

Periwinkle:
But if he's not then I think it would be better to look for a class designed for mixed gender or a class just for boys.
The teacher is great and includes him, they don't pretend to be 'fairies' but rocketships, girraffes etc. Its the parents and the pink brigade I think that genderizes it all....its not hardcore ballet she does movement with a movement so to speak, like height with animals, or pointing feet like testing water...nothing very strict.

Quote:

Peepsqueak:
My male chauvinist husband said he did not want our boys taking ballet....I was sooo upset.
now mine isn't overly macho but he said his boys were going to play hockey.
At four our son is in cooking and ballet classes...not powerskate!
I refuse to programme a child (okay except doesn't everyone love basketball?







to
what they should like, dislike, so I am so pleased he discovered something he really likes that neither one of us would have thought about it!

I keep stressing the soccer/footwork aspects of body control and pattern movement.
Ballet is a *discipline* its a macho version of arts really, I couldnt' do it..

Quote:

mammastar2
Dd's ballet school has a dress code, which I really like as it cuts down on the tutu contests. I highly recommend it.
yeah its the parents and the pink photo op tutu that really ruin the experience like how comfortable were nylons at 3yrs old, never mind full bun, tutu, body suit all for preschool ballet? I don't think the parents would listen.
Poor girls they should be in comfortable stuff like a full body suit not heavily starched sequined tutus and matching hair accessories - we aren't allowed to take pictures but you should have seen it, my buzz cut blonde son smack in the middle wearing navy blue warm up pants and a navy blue tshirt and the pink sea of sequins, lace, glitter...

Quote:

Hera
About costumes, our ballet school has a dress code but they bring out the pink tutus at the end for the girls to wear. When there were boys in the class, they got to wear purple satin capes and be princes.
great idea! He could be a prince!


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey, I'm in Toronto too - PM me if you want to dish on particular schools - see my comments on my daughter's above (I've checked out some other ones as well and we're considering switching for next year based on that).

...dang, I didn't know Prince lived here. Do tell!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I've been thinking about trying to find a dance class for my three year old son because he loves pink and he's very, very active.







He wouldn't want the black outfit with the flames, though-- he'd want a pink tutu.







I figure, why not give him a place where it would be pretty safe for him to wear that tutu?














He's all about being a boy, but the opportunity to wear a pink leotard every week would probably blow his little mind right out of the water...







If the girls are all wearing a uniform involving pink leotards, BeanBean would definately want his own, at least initially.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Just a head's up that on Dancing with the Stars last night Jerry Rice took a ballet lesson and said that it definitely helped him with posture and turns and that it would've helped him on the field.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

I figure, why not give him a place where it would be pretty safe for him to wear that tutu?
Umm ballet class isn't safe for boys emmotionally, trust me putting a tutu on him would make those tutu wearing girls like sharks with blood in the water.
Get him a purple cape he can be a prince


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
Umm ballet class isn't safe for boys emmotionally, trust me putting a tutu on him would make those tutu wearing girls like sharks with blood in the water.
Get him a purple cape he can be a prince

That's such a bummer... you think little girls would really be so cruel to a boy who wanted to wear a tutu?


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

you think little girls would really be so cruel to a boy who wanted to wear a tutu?
and their parents, and passerbys, and probably your family members, and not just to him but I am sure you'd get comments for sure.
Hey they aren't nice to a little dude in sweats....a tutu...
how about a kilt?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Said kilt would have to be pink. Or maybe lavendar, he really likes various shades of purple.

My family has gotten over the pink shoes (even the ILs ignore them now







), the pink turtlenecks, the lavendar purse and the pretty shirt with the butterfly that used to belong to me when *I* was a little girl.







In fact, my sister offered some of them to him in the first place. Nobody's too keen on the pink cords with the sparkles and flared legs, but nobody's harassing him, either.







While MIL does not like to see him wearing nail polish and will remove it if he's got it on his fingers, nobody else even blinks at it or at the ponytails he asks for. It's strange to some, but he's obviously a healthy, well-adjusted little boy... so why get your knickers in a twist? He's three years old, and there are faaaar worse things a three year old boy could do than to ask for a pink turtleneck under a pretty Sailor Moon shirt.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

There are many purple kilts probably some new ones with even pink in them.
You can have a kilt in any pattern made.

genders owning clothing is generational look at the M.Antoinette styles of mens' dress....

But a light purple kilt and tshirt would be smashing!

ds doesn't want to go tomorrow I am so so sad, he says his dancing days are over....ahhhh


----------



## Tori Gollihugh (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
DS loves it - loves it. Teacher says he's a natural and he's got some moves down and follows well.

But he got very sad in his class today, wanted to go home that ballet is not for boys and he doesn't belong.

But he really loves dancing and loves his dance class...?

Sounds really wonderful and something to pursue!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
Anyone got any suggestions for showing him he has a place there? Should I point out to the teacher if the girls comment?
Or should I just make him a funky black ballet outfit with flames matching shoes and rent some masculine ballet videos? Find him a big boy ballet dude??

Have you thought of taking him to a live ballet?!!? That way he could SEE other dudes doing an advanced form of what he likes!
I would definitely help the teacher be aware of the situation! She may not have a clue... probably doesn't since it seems she is encouraging him to continue by praising him the way she does to you. Also, she could possibly talk to the group as a whole about MALE dancers if she is made aware of the problem!
I would encourage you to ALSO make a STUDLY outfit for him to wear to class. Don't *just* do that, though... this problem needs to be tackled on any and every front you recognize!
It would definitely be VERY cool if you could introduce him to a or a few MALE dancers! I'm sure he would be impressed and maybe have more hope?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
And how do I get adults who should be aware that making comments regarding sexual orientation and dance in front of a three year old boy is WRONG?

I think this is a PROBLEM not to be dealt with in any uncertain way. I would probably say to them bluntly, "Those kinds of comments are the same that CAUSE young people to question their sexuality! Why should an activity or interest be indicative of sexual orientation?? It isn't, so avoid such disgusting, judgemental, and rude comments around my SON, please!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
How do I know if he falls out of love with his dancing classes for real or just feels pushed out?

You seem to really KNOW him, so I wouldn't even worry about THAT. You'll KNOW just like you know him... and if you don't, it sounds like your DH will let you know if/when it happens!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Rented Fame this morning he saw lots of manly men dancing.
Got him his dancing shoes (white ballet slippers) and black yoga pants, grey yoga pants, and matching yoga shirts (from the girls section at old navy) and a spiffy new hair cut the usual buzz job he has hair like wool but with a fade/spikes on the bangs part...the hairdresser had to talk me into it...but he looks like a little dancing man!

darn mamas he looked professional!!!
Black lycra yoga pants trim but flared a little at the bottom, a nice trim grey tshirt and white dance shoes he looked amazing! He looked like a real dancer.
I think the tutu girls were jealous







A new mama asked us where to shop lol, I hope she goes against the tutu pressure and just gets comfortable appropriate dance gear for her dd. Will take pictures!!!

He tuckered himself out and felt that he belonged and enjoyed it today.
I am glad I didn't let him bow out or be pushed out. He really has talent for it.... which I didn't really expect... lol not that he doesn't have a dancers body (40 inches tall , 34 pounds of no bum all legs, why didn't I get that type of body?) I've always thought you have to predict your kids body type for sports like I was only 5-7 basketball was great for me until about 16 then I was shrimpy... I kept thinking manly sports for my skinny beanpole as he'll never have the girth for hockey/most football postions, probably too tall for soccer.

But I got to thank all you mamas out there for supporting me.
I was more proud of my son today for giving himself permission to love something people kept telling him wasn't for him, he's a real little man.

Its one of those moments that I think is meaningful for him, I dunno I feel warm and fuzzy. Like he made the right decision for him. Isn't being a mama wonderful reward?

My conversations with dh were always between hockey (dh) vs basketball (go tarheels mama here







... and ds wants to be a soccer playing dancer.

I am going to look for a more serious class for him, hopefully with a boy or two and get him to some dance events he's only three so a performance is a bit long but maybe something operetta like with dancing...

I'm a dancer's mom!!!
(lol vs the button that says I am a hockey mom









Alison


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Heck, if my son wants to learn to dance ballet and wants to wear a pink tutu I will support him all the way! If there are people who make fun - fellow students or parents - it is a good way to educate. As PP said, what about Mikael Barishnakov (SP?)? Billy Elliott? If this is the biggest "problem" I have with DS when he is four I will be counting my blessings








-Susannah


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

If there are people who make fun - fellow students or parents - it is a good way to educate.
Yep not a nice way, but I think he's learned more gotten more self esteem by allowing himself to love something people don't want him too....he's a rebel in a tutu (lol okay minus the tutu


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Two boys showed up today for ballet class,
one was almost certainly not 4 (missing 4 front teeth and had adults popping in...total off the wall kid) and the other gone in 60 seconds!


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Well hopefully he will have a comrade in arms so to speak! You should be proud that he is willing to fight for his right to party!!. Can we see the outfit you made?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I've been following this thread, and I'm so glad to see the outcome!

Also wanted to add my own little moment from last night.

I danced from 6 yrs -21 yrs old, and it was just such a wonderful addition to my life, I will always treasure it. WHen we had DS, I started concocting in my mind ways to get DH to agree to let him try it - DH is a weird guy, sometimes very open and sensitive about typically gender-sterotyped things, sometimes not...and the guys at work get great joy out of teasing him about DS taking piano, singing, listening to classical music, etc







: (DH is in a very "manly" industry) but DH has great comebacks, like - 'Whatever, we'll see who's kid is more well adjusted and successful in 30 years', or something like that.









So out of the blue last night, at dinner, he's telling me about one of their customers (a guy) who came in that day, who owns a local dance studio, and one of his coworkers was 'teasing' him and said, "so I suppose you'd be OK with DS taking ballet, too?" and DH said, "Of course, why wouldn't I?" Then, when the customer came back to pick up, he had 3 or 4 girls (cute teenagers) from the studio with him, and after they left, DH said to the guy, "Did you see that?" and the guy said "yeah?..." and DH said, "THAT'S why I'm OK with him taking ballet. While your son is showering with a bunch of sweaty guys after football practice, *MY* son is gonna be hanging out with cute girls."














YAY DH!!!

Soo, I had to ask him if he was serious - like, really, it's OK for me to start scoping out schools for DS in the next couple years (cause I will be choosy)...and he said, 'of course! - I want him to be as well rounded as possilbe.'

SO, I guess we're hoping to have a hockey-playing, piano-playing, ballet-dancing, singing, martial arts master son - HA! We just want him to experience everything, and then decide himself what's right for him. and I am SO glad that we seem to be much more on the same page than I thought!!

I am





















!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

in the past, ds (5) has said, 'ballet is for girls' which made me sad- he didn't get that here; the library had a program with the nashville ballet awhile ago (when he was 2) & he & all the other little boys had a great time...

anyway, last night a channel had on prokofiev's 'cinderella' & the boys were *enchanted*. they couldn't believe how strong the prince had to be, to lift cinderella so much & make it look so easy! so now they are asking for more ballet (they were so disappointed when it turned to cecilia bartoli's 'cinderella'







- the appeal of opera has eluded them so far. they loved the p-funk special on pbs after though, they decided they'd break dance & yiu know? ds #1 is not bad at all.)

i have no idea where to begin looking for dance classes around here locally; i fear most are of the frou-frou variety, & more than i can afford (after i just paid for soccer season & priced tae kwon do







) if they are more than 'free', sigh, but i am curious enough to see if his interest continues...

more than movies _about_ dance, are there some ballets (i know nothing, nada) on dvd that young boys would especially appreciate? fight scenes and strong male role models would be nice.







i might as well see if they keep up and interest & if they do, work it into the budget for future (i dread seeing what is available here; i'll read that book, thanks for the recommendation, but it is hard to imagine knowing less about a subject than dance, clumsy moi. i was definately more chaps & boots than tutu in my youth. if i would've puked having to wear a tutu, i don't expect boy #1 to get all het up about it either- even if he did like him a good feather boa at two.)


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't have much advice to offer, but I just was happy to see so many with boys in ballet. My DS (almost 4) loves his ballet class. The girls wear pink leotards and pink or white tights, pink shoes. The boys, yes boys, there are two total, wear white tucked in shirts, black pants (leggings style).

No one at his ballet school has said ballet is only for girls, but the other day at our AP playgroup one of the older boys said that it was. DS chimed right in with 'No it is not, boys dance too' and the subject was changed right away. LOL

DS's teacher is excellent and perfect for my son's temperment. She is very gentle and loves having the boys in the class, she has already started teaching the boys some of their different moves, like bowing, hand position, etc.

I am so proud of him


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
more than movies _about_ dance, are there some ballets (i know nothing, nada) on dvd that young boys would especially appreciate? fight scenes and strong male role models would be nice.

Off the top of my head, here are a few old standards that have fight scenes or are a bit more lighthearted than others (some classic ballets deal a lot with death/suicide for love, and I don't know if you want to get into that or not even though deaths in ballets are still graceful and not real gory - don't wanna make that call for you)

The Nutcracker
Le Corsaire (about Pirates)
The Sleeping Beauty (I own an old Royal Ballet production, and love it - some good male roles in this one)
Coppelia (about a toy maker who tries to trick a kid to put him into a doll, but his girlfriend saves him....that's a VERY simplified synopsis







)

I'm sure if you Google those, you can find out the plots and decide if they're appropriate or not....also, if you Google "famous ballets" or somethign like that you'd probably get a list to pick from.

If you're OK with a little death (gee, that sounds real good







), some standards to check out are:
Romeo and Juliet (need I say more?)
Giselle
Swan Lake
Les Sylphides

Also, many professional companies are doing 'guy only' performances (albeit more modern than ballet), recognizing that men have a lot more to offer to ballet than just standing there holding a girl.









AND, for those who might be up for something a ittle "different"














there's a great comapny called Les Ballets Trokadero de Monte Carlo - it's all men, and they do ALL the roles...and do it in a kind of tongue-in-cheek tribute to classical ballets, so yes, there's guys on their toes, big hulking men in long tutus...but you cannot deny that they are technically superb and have a great sense of humor and love for dance. I saw their production of the Nutcracker and it was amazing, with men playing all roles including little Clara The website is even funnier, giving "bios" of the guy's various "characters"... From their website:

Quote:

The original concept of LES BALLETS TROCKADERO DE MONTE CARLO has not changed since its inception. It is a Company of professional male dancers performing the full range of the ballet and modern dance repertoire, including classical and original works in faithful renditions of the manners and conceits of those dance styles. The comedy is achieved by incorporating and exaggerating the foibles, accidents, and underlying incongruities of serious dance. The fact that men dance all the parts--heavy bodies delicately balancing on toes as swans, sylphs, water sprites, romantic princesses, angst-ridden Victorian ladies--enhances rather than mocks the spirit of dance as an art form, delighting and amusing the most knowledgeable, as well as novices, in the audiences. For the future, there are plans for new works in the repertoire: new cities, states and countries to perform in; and for the continuation of the TROCKs' original purpose: to bring the pleasure of dance to the widest possible audience. They will, as they have done for thirty years, "Keep on Trockin'."
and here's their website The Trocks And no, I don't know any of them, I just really tihnk it's a fresh idea in dance.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

thank you! stylized death, drag, i don't censor much







. i forgot about the trocks.









sleeping beauty would be great, ds knows princess aurora _personally_. and le corsaire, pirates? they love pirates! great ideas!

edit: oh good, along with the 1000 angelina ballerina & 'barbie does swan lake' dvds at the library, i found the nureyev 'sleeping beauty', not just the mats ek modernized one. yay! we're on hold. no corsairs, though, sadly; on to netflix...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
thank you! stylized death, drag, i don't censor much







. i forgot about the trocks.

















: I love it!!

Glad to be of service, and glad you found a decent SB production!


----------



## emmalala (Dec 3, 2001)

I just found this thread and wanted to say that my 6yo takes Intro to Dance, and yes he is the only boy. He was sick one day and saw his sister's class and was fascinated, has been going ever since.

We are very fortunate that the studio director really wants boys and goes out of her way to support him. Gives him good roles in the recitals and shows the strong side of male dancing whenever she can. Do you have access to another studio that emphasizes Dance Training over Ballerina Fantasy?









I am also fortunate that my FIL was a pro dancer for many years, he supports him in many ways also. He was also a semi-pro athlete and always says that the dancing helps with ANY sport. I don't know how long ds will last with this, because of societal pressures, but I know that every minute he does get is really valuable, so I don't look too far ahead.

I would be cautious about Billy Elliot, it was pretty scary for our little kids and I think it would work better on an older kid. BUT I highly recommend Gene Kelly movies!! He had a lot of ballet training and it shows. Our kids really like Singing in the Rain. They think Make Em Laugh is the best...

Good luck! I think you might find good dance out there - or at worst, you can attend performances, watch movies, and set up a music and dance place at home.


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Boys most certainly do ballet! Here's a picture of my ds in his Christmas performance costume "La Boutique Fantastique". There are two male dancers in the background. They are some of the strongest men I have ever encountered and OMG the attention that they get from the ballerina's!

Dancers


----------



## KatherineNaomi (May 23, 2005)

Hi, I just remembered a good DVD to recommend. We rented *Royal Ballet School: Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf* for my boys and they loved it so much we bought it for them. Here's a link to the DVD at Amazon . Of course the main character is Peter and he's played by I'm guessing a 10 - 12 year old boy. Plus there's the wolf, the grandfather and the hunters.


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm lucky enough to live near Saratoga, NY where the NYC ballet spends the summer (i'm not a dancer, had a little bit of training in college). I saw a performance there, called the Union Jack I think, where there was a boatload of male dancers in Kilts. It was way cool.

When DS is a little older we may have to go to some matinees again.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Ds's ballet teacher is writing up his recommendation for the national ballet school's junior associate programme.... she said she's only ever recommened one student who did get in but she thinks ds is scholarship material....lol

Its kinda funny journey, she thinks he's great and (I think he's a great little guy but honest I don't know a dancer from a great dancer)....but its a weird thing I mean if he's really 'that' good....then what do I do?

I mean most parents of girls would be calling people to brag...me I am just still giggling, dh and I are both dumbfounded. like if our kid was into hockey and good it would be power skate, house leagues, try out leagues select special ice time....we know that drill....but?

He's only doing a community dance class now (so the teacher is volunteer and doesn't teach for money anywhere) she's not motivated or has any personal gain in saying my school produced this kid (its the YMCA for goodness sake)..... should I look at getting him more dance instruction?

I love kids, they are so full of surprises! Being a parent is an amazing journey. And I am happy I not one of those my kids gonna play hockey and be an engineer.... but how do I nurture a gift I know nothing about?

HELP!!!


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

First let me say that is just AWESOME!!!!! I wish my ds were into ballet! But here is my advice:

It's simple you do it just like we did, only with hockey instead of ballet. We knew almost nothing about hockey and my ds is a goalie and we knew even less about that.

We got books on the subject, watched training videos and watched lots of games on TV and in person. We also talked to lots of ppl who knew more then we did. We still don't know everything but we're getting there.

I think it is wonderful that he seems to have a gift for this. So now you need to know if he has the desire. I don't know about these kinds of schools but I am guessing the time committment in and out of class would be alot more then he is used to now. So check all of that out first. I don't think there is any harm in letting him try out, who knows he may be the next big thing. Congrats and good luck.

And btw we never did get to see that costume you were working on! I for one am still interested!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

We got books on the subject, watched training videos and watched lots of games on TV and in person. We also talked to lots of ppl who knew more then we did. We still don't know everything but we're getting there.
lol see being cannucks we all know hockey







but that's a good idea getting some books and getting him interested in the 'game' by taking him to performances, open houses at the ballet places.

I am just so hesitant to be thrust into that pagent dance recital mommy crap. I just want my son to dance not be made up like a taco and dance with enchiladas....bad memories of being chosen to be Bert as in bert and ernie...I know its cause I was a better figure skater...but still that darn ugly costume and yellow face paint....

Quote:

I think it is wonderful that he seems to have a gift for this. So now you need to know if he has the desire.
I asked him if he wanted another type of dance class today while he was just playing and he said he'd love it....so I am off to find a good dance school with hopefully boys...

Quote:

And btw we never did get to see that costume you were working on! I for one am still interested!
brought my new camera today....and was told pictures even of only my child were not allowed! So I will have to make him dress up at home!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
I would make a good outfit that he loves, and I would rent/borrow from the library Baryshnikov videos. Talk about a man who can make ballet seem coool!!! And he is a real guy, who really made a living at it and who clearly loved it. And there is a lot of solo stuff that he did...so he can see ballet without the girls in tutus! Might be good for him.









I mean look at him!!!








http://www.masters-of-photography.co...aryshnikov.jpg











I love that man. Love, love, love him.

And this is SUCH a good idea. Ds (5) started with the "Ballet is for GIRLS!" thing a few months ago. I rented "The Nutcracker" with Baryshnikov and we watched the whole thing and talked about how strong he is, how high he can jump, etc. He was absolutely enthralled and now he likes to pretend to be the Nutcracker, dance moves and all.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

hmm maybe I should get him a tshirt
Superheros wear tights
ballet is for boys...


----------



## supahero (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
I am just so hesitant to be thrust into that pagent dance recital mommy crap. I just want my son to dance not be made up like a taco and dance with enchiladas....bad memories of being chosen to be Bert as in bert and ernie...I know its cause I was a better figure skater...but still that darn ugly costume and yellow face paint....

I asked him if he wanted another type of dance class today while he was just playing and he said he'd love it....so I am off to find a good dance school with hopefully boys...


I took ballet from ages 3 to 15 and I was taught by a Royal Academy of Dance certified teacher. There were absolutely no tutus or recitals, only year-end examinations that allowed us to pass from level to level. Some might think this is too rigid an environment for young children... but it does provide excellent discipline, and if your son truly loves ballet (as I did - I was *obsessed*)than it might be a good choice for you.

http://www.radcanada.org/studiodirec...dios/t.htm#tor
- a list of R.A.D. studios in TO.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Just an update








DS had his first 'real' ballet class russian style...darn he's a natural!!
I bucked up the money (OUCH) and took a deep breath.
(the school said they'd offer me a full refund if he backed out at any time!)

I was so proud as he's really good not just a token Y chromasome








The teachers mind you were really stumbling to remember to include him..
the secretary was instructing us on no tutus, pink leotards and I just giggled until she saw my handsome little dude







lol oh not for him









I am so proud of my little man for sticking with what he loves.
and for all the sexist stuff he had half the girls following him around!
parents were shocked as well 'he's in this class?'
YES sir watch him go









and he really liked the structure and learning new moves.


----------



## aywilkes (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
Just an update








DS had his first 'real' ballet class russian style...darn he's a natural!!
I bucked up the money (OUCH) and took a deep breath.
(the school said they'd offer me a full refund if he backed out at any time!)

I was so proud as he's really good not just a token Y chromasome








The teachers mind you were really stumbling to remember to include him..
the secretary was instructing us on no tutus, pink leotards and I just giggled until she saw my handsome little dude







lol oh not for him









I am so proud of my little man for sticking with what he loves.
and for all the sexist stuff he had half the girls following him around!
parents were shocked as well 'he's in this class?'
YES sir watch him go









and he really liked the structure and learning new moves.

Love this post and KUDOS to you!!!! When my DS was 4 he asked if he could take ballet after going to see the Alvin Ailey Dance Company. I said sure because I don't need my DS telling his college friends how his mom was not supportive EVER. His first day at class, this man says to him that his interest in ballet won't last long - as if I'm pushing it on him. His paternal gmom says he needs to get into basketball. I said he needs to get into whatever he's interested in. Sadly, he told his dad about class becaue he was so excited and dad said I don't want to hear about ballet. What a #$%#!!! Anyway, he finished the year but didn't take dance for a year. We went to a tap performance and he decided to take tap. Still the only boy in the class but he LOVES to dance!!! LOVES IT!!! I just wish our homophobic society would leave our boys alone. At least those are the kinds of responses I got, he's going to be gay because he dances.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, tutus would be obscuring the kids' and teacher's ability to observe their form-- you're only supposed to wear them for performances anyway. I love your ideas!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My son is 5.5 and just started dance lessons. My children are attending a real dance school with a strict dress code and a professional dance company. They do not do competitions. My son is the only boy in his class and we warned him in advance that he probably would be but talked on and on about how that doesn't matter. Well he had his first class last week (the boy uniform for this age is a white t-shirt, black shorts, white socks and white full sole ballet slippers) and he got a completely positive reception. A lot of the parents were congratulating me on letting my son do dance. I just said that my kids can do what they want to do in life and if my son becomes a ballet dancer and my daughter becomes a mechanic then that's just fine with me. The other little girls in the class were a bit confused. One little girl said, "Is HE is this class?" And I said, "Yes and don't you think he has nice white shoes?" and then all the little girls were crowding around looking at his nice white shoes because they all had to have the same pink ones.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Good for your son for sicking with what he loves!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

have you guys seen that video...
ballet is not for sissies









going to be gay... lol this kid has more moves and more lines at four than my dh... he takes after my dad that smoothe operator


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

That is a GREAT video!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

ahh now its the kids in his kindergarten class with the ballet is not for boys take hockey instead!!!ahhhh going to speak to the teacher


----------

